# Help with transporting DWA animals?



## Deccers (Feb 22, 2015)

On my course at college we have to cover the legislation and welfare codes that affect the transportation of exotic animals but I don't know how DWA animals are affected, I know there are some requirements before transporting them but do not know what these are and any help would be greatly appreciated. :2thumb:


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi

From a legal point of view, I cannot remember what the license states when transporting. Have a look through here to see if you can find some information;

Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976

My council ask me to transport my DWA species in double enclosures, eg in a locked travel enclosure placed in side a poly box that is taped shut. I am also required to inform the destinations local authority and my local authority where the animals are going and for how long. They also require me to place a sign in the car notifying the movement of DWA (this is in case of an accident etc) and for my own piece of mind i carry a print out of all info about the species i'm transporting, usually from this website as it has a good breakdown; 

WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources

Hope this helps.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is nothing in the Act that specifically relates to transport, as it is an Act brought in to regulate the keeping of them.

There is an exemption in the Act that allows you to have them for up to 72 hours without a licence. This would allow a courier, for example to transport them from a seller to a buyer, as long as that journey takes no more than 72 hours.

In terms of welfare and transport legislation, there isn't, as far as I am aware, anything specifically for DWAA listed species.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Agree with Ian. As somebody who has been a passenger in a vehicle when dangerous wild animals were being transported, the only thing that was necessary was common sense. The transport container ideally needs to be locked and/or sealed well enough so as it can't easily break open in the event of a collision which would allow the animal to escape. 

It is courteous (but not mandatory) to put a sign in one or more of the windows which would notify emergency service personnel that dangerous wild animals were on board during the event of a collision, with a number on who to call in an emergency. If there are venomous animals in the vehicle then the container(s) should already be labelled if one is responsible, so adding species names to the sign isn't necessary.

I can't comment on rail or air travel but I presume rail would be similar to travelling by road.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

your issuing authority may have individual rules with regard to transportation, however this has been covered several times on the forums - scales and fangs made an interesting post about how they do it. in terms of licence, you don't need a dwa to transport, only to keep, but if you keep it is also your responsibility to ensure that they are transported safely and some LA's stipulate how.

paragraph 6

the animal shall not be moved from those premises or shall only be moved from them in such circumstances as are specified in the licence;

later in the act 
2)Where an animal is in the possession of any person for the purpose of;

(a)preventing it from causing damage,

(b)restoring it to its owner,

(c)undergoing veterinary treatment, or

(d)being transported on behalf of another person,

the person having such possession shall not by virtue only of that possession be treated for the purposes of this Act as a keeper of the animal.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

The DWA doesn't apply to me.... but I still transport snakes with an emphasis on secure boxes and safety in mind.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

PDR said:


> The DWA doesn't apply to me.... but I still transport snakes with an emphasis on secure boxes and safety in mind.


?????


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> ?????


I"m a professional SnakeMan..... the DWAL is in place for Private Keepers.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

PDR said:


> I"m a professional SnakeMan..... the DWAL is in place for Private Keepers.


Paul?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

GT2540 said:


> Paul?


Can't you tell? :lol:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Paul?


What he means is that the DWAA has specific exemptions, where it doesn't apply and so a licence is not required. This exemption is for licenced pet shops, zoos, and research facilities.

In Paul's case, as he works for LSTM, which is a research institute, a licence is not required for specimens held there. If, however, he wanted to have his own collection at home, he would need a licence.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ian14 said:


> What he means is that the DWAA has specific exemptions, where it doesn't apply and so a licence is not required. This exemption is for licenced pet shops, zoos, and research facilities.
> 
> In Paul's case, as he works for LSTM, which is a research institute, a licence is not required for specimens held there. If, however, he wanted to have his own collection at home, he would need a licence.


I think GT was asking if that was Paul. Not why it doesn't apply to him.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

ian14 said:


> What he means is that the DWAA has specific exemptions, where it doesn't apply and so a licence is not required. This exemption is for licenced pet shops, zoos, and research facilities.
> 
> In Paul's case, as he works for LSTM, which is a research institute, a licence is not required for specimens held there. If, however, he wanted to have his own collection at home, he would need a licence.


Yes, that is correct .... we come under the home office.

Its a little bit like UK citizens needing certificates to hold shotguns / firearms... or the requirement to have car insurance, road tax and a valid MOT whereas Police and M.O.D. are exempt / have their own systems.


----------

